# Sex before LH surge...what are our chances?



## CasaDeGarcia

We got pregnant with our first child right away, but we have been TTC baby #2 for several months with no luck. We decided to start using OPKs this month to be sure we were getting our timing right. 

I have an average 30 day cycle, and I began using the OPKs on CD12. We had sex on the night of CD13, but I didn't have a positive OPK until CD14. The hubs had to go out of town for a few days, so we didn't have a chance to baby dance again. I had two positive OPKs on CD 14 (one am and one pm), and on CD15 it was negative again. Based on the positive OPK on the morning of CD14, should I have ovulated about 36 hours after that which would be very late on CD15 or very early on CD16? 

If I O'd on CD 16 and we had sex on CD13 do we still have a chance? I guess the sperm would have had to live for 3 days...they say it's possible but I probably shouldn't count on that. 

I have been testing with internet cheapies for a couple days and getting all BFNs. AF isn't expected for 3 or 4 more days.

Anyone ever had a pregnancy result from having sex before the initial LH surge was detected with an OPK?


----------



## Haleytivet

CasaDeGarcia said:


> We got pregnant with our first child right away, but we have been TTC baby #2 for several months with no luck. We decided to start using OPKs this month to be sure we were getting our timing right.
> 
> I have an average 30 day cycle, and I began using the OPKs on CD12. We had sex on the night of CD13, but I didn't have a positive OPK until CD14. The hubs had to go out of town for a few days, so we didn't have a chance to baby dance again. I had two positive OPKs on CD 14 (one am and one pm), and on CD15 it was negative again. Based on the positive OPK on the morning of CD14, should I have ovulated about 36 hours after that which would be very late on CD15 or very early on CD16?
> 
> If I O'd on CD 16 and we had sex on CD13 do we still have a chance? I guess the sperm would have had to live for 3 days...they say it's possible but I probably shouldn't count on that.
> 
> I have been testing with internet cheapies for a couple days and getting all BFNs. AF isn't expected for 3 or 4 more days.
> 
> Anyone ever had a pregnancy result from having sex before the initial LH surge was detected with an OPK?

My doctor told me 3 days before ovulation and 3 days after ovulation are your best chances. Sperm can live up to 72 hours.


----------



## littlepie

I conceived by having sex the day before a positive opk so it can happen


----------



## CasaDeGarcia

I think, according to the Shettles Method, if we conceived there's a good chance it could be a girl! But I'm 12dpo with BFNs on internet strips :(


----------



## Haleytivet

CasaDeGarcia said:


> I think, according to the Shettles Method, if we conceived there's a good chance it could be a girl! But I'm 12dpo with BFNs on internet strips :(

Just a little FYI on the internet strips- With my 2nd mc I was using my internet cheapies just to get rid of them and I finally had to get a store brand (FRER) and the cheapies were still showing negative when I was indeed pregnant. I even tested my theory and took an internet cheapy and a FRER at 5 weeks and the internet cheapy was still negative. If I were you I'd go grab a FRER and POAS :) Just my 2 cents!


----------



## CasaDeGarcia

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry about your MCs, but thanks for telling me this. I have been doing crazy research on internet strips and some people are claiming they're great and some say they suck! 

I wish I could just see into my uterus.

For now, I am really trying to wait it out. I should start AF in 2 or 3 days, if that doesn't happen I'll get a more expensive test. I think odds are against us this time since we could only have sex once and it was before the LH surge.

Thanks for the info though!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

CasaDeGarcia said:


> Oh my gosh! I am so sorry about your MCs, but thanks for telling me this. I have been doing crazy research on internet strips and some people are claiming they're great and some say they suck!
> 
> I wish I could just see into my uterus.
> 
> For now, I am really trying to wait it out. I should start AF in 2 or 3 days, if that doesn't happen I'll get a more expensive test. I think odds are against us this time since we could only have sex once and it was before the LH surge.
> 
> Thanks for the info though!!!

Thanks. I agree! Wish we had ultrasound vision :) Oh and like your momma always said.. "It only takes one time!" So you still have a chance:happydance:


----------



## Sommerfugl

They say that sperm can survive up to 5 days in fertile CM. So if you had EWCM around then you stand a good chance. 
Also, you can ovulate any time _up to_ 36 hours after your +ve OPK. So you could have ovulated on CD14 or CD15. 

With my daughter we BDed once on CD14, and back then I used to ovulate around CD16-18. I don't know it I randomly ovulated earlier or if the sperms survived that long in me but it's possible.


----------



## Sommerfugl

Haleytivet said:


> My doctor told me 3 days before ovulation and 3 days after ovulation are your best chances. Sperm can live up to 72 hours.

I agree that 3 days before ovulation is good, but the egg can only survive about 12-24 hours so there's not much chance of conceiving from having sex _after_ ovulation.


----------



## Adela Quested

I am in a similar situation - got pregnant with No. 1 right away and this time it's taking a bit longer (ie being normal!) And this cycle I think we BD two or three days before I ovulated.

Thanks for the info everybody, I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## CasaDeGarcia

Thanks, everyone! I'm still a little hopeful! 12 dpo today and AF due in 2 or 3 days...we shall see if sex one time the day before a positive OPK will lead to a BFP!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Sommerfugl said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> My doctor told me 3 days before ovulation and 3 days after ovulation are your best chances. Sperm can live up to 72 hours.
> 
> I agree that 3 days before ovulation is good, but the egg can only survive about 12-24 hours so there's not much chance of conceiving from having sex _after_ ovulation.Click to expand...

Agreed, Not much chance of conceiving from having sex after ovulation


----------

